# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  cách ăn thông đánh lô đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online bảo mật số 1 tại miền bắc

## vuducvip

*Đánh lô đề trực tuyến - đề phòng sa ngã*
Thêm một vài cách bắt ĐB có cách ăn thông thường xuyên và có cách thì thường ngắt quãng nên cần sự theo dõi và tuỳ duyên từng người: danh de online
1. Cộng dồn 5 số GĐB ngày CN rồi trừ dần cho 9 có số dư là bao nhiêu thì sẽ đánh đầu đít đấy trong tuần.VD: 4+3+0+5+9=21-9=12-9=3 đánh đầu đít  danh de online
2. Lấy số thứ 3 và thứ 5 của GĐB ngày CN làm đầu đít trong tuần. VD: 43059 = trong tuần có đầu đít 0 hoặc 9
3. Hai con đầu của GDB ngày CN làm tổng, hệ, dây trong tuần. VD: 43059 trong tuần có tổng 7,hệ 34, con mùi.
4.Đít của GĐB ngày CN tịnh tiến lên 2 lần làm đít và tổng trong tuần VD43059 có đít và tổng 901
5.Ngày CN về 59 là dây hợi trong tuần có tứ hành xung Dần thân tỵ hợi. danh de online
Con giữa GĐB ngày thứ 7 và thứ 2 làm đầu đít,tổng trong tuần. danh de online
6. Cộng con thứ 1 và thứ 5 của GĐB ngày thứ 2 ra tổng trong tuần danh de online
7. Con giữa của GĐB ngày CN là 4 thì trong tuần có ké- Thấy mình đưa tay cho bà thầy bói là sắp gặp duyên bất ngờ, nhưng không gắn bó. danh de online
-Chiêm bao thấy thấy bụi bay mịt trời là điềm sắp bị quyến rủ ĐB phòng sa ngã.
- Thấy mình tắm sạch bụi là sắp lành bệnh dây dưa trong Đánh đề online .
- Thấy bị ngưòi hốt bụi vãi vào mắt là gặp việc mình không giải quyết đưọc. danh de online
- Thấy mình chui vào bụi là sắp nhún tay vào việc bất chánh trong Đánh đề online.
bùa trong Đánh đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy thấy dán bùa trưóc cửa là sắp có chuyện lục đục trong gia đình.
- Thấy thầy bùa xăm xăm vào nhà mình tiếp đón nồng hậu là hoạn nạn sắp đến, đe phòng xe cộ lúc đi đưòng.
- Thấy mình xua đuổi thầy bùa là sắp có chuyện vui từ xa đưa về, có tin tức ngưòi trong thân.
- Thấy xé bùa vứt đi là gặp ngưòi tri kỷ. danh de online
buồn trong Đánh đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy buồn rầu lo sợ là sắp gặp bạn tốt. danh de online
buôn trong Đánh đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình đi buôn là gia đình sắp bị sa sút.
- Thấy gặp ngưòi buôn bán hay đưọc mời mua là sắp có tiền. danh de online
buồng trong Đánh đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình bưóc vào buồng trống là điềm buồn bực.
- Thấy buồng đông ngừoi là sắp gặp đưọc tình duyên êm đềm.  danh de online
- Thấy buồng lộng lẫy huy hoàng là sắp có của bất ngờ. danh de online
- Thấy vào buồng trọ là có ngưòi rủ mình đi làm ăn xa.
bùi trong Đánh đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình đang đốt bùi nhùi là sắp có ngưòi giúp đỡ trong công việc làm ăn. danh de online
- Thấy bùi nhùi tắt lửa là công việc ngưng trệ.
- Thấy vứt bùi nhùi là sắp xa quê hương.
bò trong Đánh đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy bò chạy ra cửa ngõ là điềm sắp sửa có việc may mắn. danh de online
- Thấy bò leo lên mái là điềm thành đạt trong Đánh đề online.
- Thấy bò vàng vào nhà là gặp của bất ngờ.
- Thấy bò đẻ con là điềm làm ăn phát tài. danh de online
- Thấy cỡi bò vào thành thị là sắp sữa có tin mừng từ xa về.
- Thấy sừng bò vấy máu là sắp sửa được vinh thăng. danh de online
- Nếu thấy bò húc là điềm thất bại trong Đánh đề online.
- Thấy bò biết nói là sắp sửa có việc chẳng lành.
- Thấy bò ốm mà hung hăng là sắp có việc xô xát trong nhà. danh de online
- Thấy bò con là điềm vợ sắp có thai.
- Thấy bò rừng nên ĐB phòng có tình địch đang rắp tâm ám hại.
bướm trong Đánh đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy bướm là gặp ngưòi phản phúc.
- Thấy bưóm bay lưọn là mọi việc không thành. danh de online
- Thấy đang bắt bưóm là sắp say đắm vì tình. danh de online
- Con gái thấy bưóm là tình duyên rời rã.
bó trong Đánh đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy đang cột hoa thành bó là có sự mời mọc, liên hoan.
- Thấy tặng bó hoa cho người đẹp là sắp bị quyến rű vì tình, ĐB phòng sa ngã.
- Thấy có người cùng phái mang hoa tặng mình là sắp bị phản bội trong Đánh đề online.
- Thấy người khác phái tặng mình bó hoa là sắpđược người để ý cất nhắc. danh de online
- Thấy mình đang bó củi khô là điềm gặp người yêu lý tưởng. danh de online
- Thấy bó củi còn xanh mà không lá là điềm nguy hiểm đến tính mạng, nếu bó củi có lá là sắp sửa có tiền.
- Thấy bó củi tự nhiên rời ra là điềm hao tài.
- Thấy đưa bó củi vào lửa là điềm tang khó.
bỏ trong Đánh đề online
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi đề  bảo mật chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de online uy tin nhat,  danh de online uy tin, web danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web choi lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de online, ghilode .com, trang danh de truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web ghi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, website ghi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao ghi lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, site danh lo de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, choi de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode ghi de uy tin nhat, choi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

